# 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen :) )



## Markomanne (11. Januar 2016)

Hello Gemeinde, :vik:

Meine Freundin und mich, sowie ein weiteres Pärchen verschlägt es Ende März nach Amsterdam auf einen Städtetrip.

Eigentlich Spasshalber die Freundin gefragt ob es Sie stören würde wenn ich dort ein wenig Fischen gehe. Zu meiner Verwunderung kam ein: "jop, kein Problem"! 
Resulatat: eine Reiserute wurde bestellt 

Da ich in heimischen Gewässern zumeist auch auf Raubfische gehe, werden diese (sofern vorhanden) auch in Amsterdam befischt. 

Nun fangen die "Probleme" an:
- wo soll ich angeln?
- wie soll ich angeln?
- was ist erlaubt? (befasse ich mich natürlich erst dann damit, wenn das Gewässer fest steht)
- ist Streatfishing in den Kanälen überhaupt zu empfehlen? oder sollte man ein Gewässer außerhalb von Amsterdam ansteuern?
- wie sieht es mit guten und deutschsprachigen Guides vor Ort aus? 
- mit welchen Fischen ist zu rechnen? Reicht eine Mittlere Spinncombo (Travelrute mit 15-45g und eine Red Arc 1020 mit einer 0,15ner Geflechtschnur)?

Freue mich schon auf eure konstroktiven Tipps und Antworten!!!

lg aus Wien #6


----------



## hanzz (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Servus.
Also auf Hecht kannste knicken.
Schonzeit.
Ab 1.April dann Zander und Barsch.

Ansonsten reicht deine Ausrüstung.
Gummis, Wobbler, Spinner wären meine Wahl.

Hier haste was zu lesen, was ich auch dringend empfehle.

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## Markomanne (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

he hanzz,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Ich denke auch das es eher auf die Stachelritter gehen wird. Sind mir persönlich auch lieber, da ich in heimischen Gewässern eher Hechte fange.

Ganz klar: es kommen Gummis mit Jigköpfe sowie mit Offset-Widegaphaken mit. Mit denen kann man fast nirgendswo was falsch machen.

Auch danke für den Link ... jedoch habe ich diese Seite schon durch 

Mich würde aber mehr interessieren welches Gewässer ich ansteuern soll? 

:m


----------



## wilhelm (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Hallo Markromanne,

wende dich mal an diesen Verein.
Die meisten Niederländer können Englisch, viele auch Deutsch.

http://ahv.mijnhengelsportvereniging.nl/


Petri

Wilhelm


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Streetfishing in Amsterdam, gibt sogar jedes Jhr einen entsprechenden Wettbewerb dort, schau mal hier: https://www.google.de/search?q=Street+fishing+Amstedam&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=nyCUVu3jEsH_ygO-3ZWYDg


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

im vondelpark gibts auch haie :m


----------



## Frank aus Lev (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Mach dich auf jeden Fall Schlau, denn in der Schonzeit darfst du nicht überall einfach mit Kunstködern angeln.


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Mach dich auf jeden Fall Schlau, denn in der Schonzeit darfst du nich überall einfach mit Kunstködern angeln.



richtig, vom 1. März bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ist nicht nur Schonzeit für den Hecht (Barsch und Zander ab 1.April) sondern dort herrscht soweit ich weiß auch ein generelles Kunstköderverbot.

Mit etwas Eingewöhnung kann man sich das hier durchlesen: 
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl%2Ffiles%2Fgez-lijst-2016-2018_7505.pdf&usg=AFQjCNG1iFiJzdaRJW5w5LrAcKfKhOtgUg


Gruß
Carsten


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Da ist es wieder, das gefährliche Halbwissen! ;-)

Es herrscht erst Kunstköderverbot ab dem 01.04.! 
Im März darfst du jegliche Kunstköder benutzen, nur keine Hechte entnehmen. Zander und Barsch sind den ganzen März beangelbar.
Schau dir mal ein paar Videos auf YT über das "Streetfishing" in Amsterdam an, da kannst du sehr viele Infos sammeln..


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Und, während der kunstköderfreien Zeit ab dem 1.4. ist es auch verboten mit totem Köderfisch, Fischfetzen, Schlachtabfällen wie Leber und Co und Kunstfliegen größer als 2,5 cm zu fischen.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Sagen wir mal so! Man lässt die Räuber ab dem 01.04. einfach in Ruhe ;-)


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so! Man lässt die Räuber ab dem 01.04. einfach in Ruhe ;-)



So schaut es aus #6


----------



## Markomanne (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Hello Männer!

WOW!!! Richtig viele und geile Informationen! Leider fehlte mir heute die Zeit diese durchzuackern! Wird erledigt sobald Zeit ist!

Vorab: Fettes danke an euch alle!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Und immer dran denken, nicht nur den Vispas sondern auch die "Gezamenlijke Lijst von Nederlandse Viswateren" dabei haben. Es geht zwar auch die App aber wenn die nicht funktioniert ... , das fehlen der Lijst kostet aktuell 130 Euronen.


----------



## Markomanne (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Hello Ihr,

Soda, jetzt habe ich mich einmal ein wenig informiert!

Ich fasse zusammen:
- benötigt wird: VISpas und Gewässerlsite
- Schonzeit Hecht: 1 März - letzter Samstag im Mai
- Schonzeit Barsch/Zander: 1.April - letzter Samstag im Mai
- Wels etc.: ganzjährig
- 1-April - letzter Samstag im Mai: komplettes Raubfischverbot (Köderfisch, Fischfetzen, Kunstköder, etc.)
Brittelmaße: Barsch 22cm, Hecht 45cm, Zander 42cm
Messer: max. eine Schneidekante, gesamte Messerlänge max. 28cm

Das wären einmal die wichtigsten Regelungen (für meinen Tripp im März).

Ich habe auch schon einmal vorab probiert wie es mit dem Online-Bestellen des VISpas und der Gewässerlsiste aussieht.
- Wie viel wird mich das in etwa kosten? Laut Info-Page kann ich mit rund 50€ rechnen, was ich persönlich sehr viel finde für ein paar wenige Stunden fischen (mehr wird die Frau nicht erlauben  ). Stimmt das so?

Bei der Online-Bestellung muss ich mir einen Angelverein aussuchen! Welchen muss ich hier nehmen? Amsterdamse HSV? Da ich dort fische? Oder ist es egal? Preisliche Unterschiede?

Rute:
https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden...t-fishing-hiker-world-concept-240-10-30g.html
Rolle:
http://www.spro.nl/redarc/DE/tests-de.html
Schnur:
Power Pro 0,15mm
Köder:
div. Gummifische und Wobbler

Wie macht ihr das vor Ort mit einem Kescher? Die Kanäle sind ja meistens sehr hoch/tief und somit ist eine Handlandung an den meisten Stellen nicht möglich. Meine Kescher in der Heimat sind für das Streetfishing nicht geeignet (großer Karpfen und großer Raubfischkescher). Welches kleine Modell begleitet euch bei euren Touren? Alternativ könnte man sich einen günstigen Kescher in Amsterdam kaufen (wenn möglich) und diesen dann einen einheimischen Fischer überlassen, oder? Wie macht ihr das?

Hättet ihr noch zufällig ein paar Tips für mich, wo ich es auf jeden Fall in Amsterdam versuchen soll? 
Ich würde persönlich gerne eher in abgelegnen Regionen aufhalten, direkt auf den Touristenwegen will ich nicht unbedingt fischen!

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Tipps!!!


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Naja das mit den Kosten für den Vispas ist sehr subjektiv.
Für dich, für einen Trip viel.
Im Vergleich - für alle Karten in Deutschland zahl ich das dreifache und kann nicht in fast allen deutschen Gewässern angeln, sondern nur am Rhein, Lippe, NRW Kanäle und Vereinssee, sowie Duisburger Hafen.

Dagegen ist der Vispas geschenkt.


----------



## Markomanne (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

@ hanzz ... da hast du natürlich recht! Trotzdem Schade das es keine Möglich keit gibt, sich eine Tageskarte zu lösen. Für Leute die öfters im Jahr in Holland fischen ... ein Traum!


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Den Preis finde ich jetzt aber deutlich überzogen. Ich zahle für meinen Vispas incl. Berbeitungsgebühr fürs zusenden 27,50 €.

Beim Punkt Messer dran denken, dass im Bereich der Sportvisserij MidWest Nederland, da gehört Amsterdam zu, die Hechte wieder released werden *müssen*.


----------



## Dominik.L (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Zu den gesetzen kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, aber ich war schon einmal mitten in amsterdam fischen auf zander und barsch. 

nimm kleine gummis (5-7cm) und fisch mit dropshot 7-10g!!! denn alle Kanäle sind voll mit Fahrrädern und mit normalen jigs reist du jeden 10. wurf ab!!! geh an brücken und versuch soweit wie möglich unter sie zu werfen. und nimm auf jeden fall einen spundwandkescher oder eine starke schnur, denn an manchen stellen ist es schon ziemlich hoch. 
in der Innenstadt brauchst du kaum mit Hecht rechnen, sondern mit Barsch und Zander.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPdHfoVXgnw


----------



## Markomanne (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

@ ulli3D ... und bei welchen Angelverein orderst du deinen VISpas? Ist der Preis abhängig vom Angelverein? Bestellst du deinen auch online?

@ Dominik.L ... nur so gefragt: wenn du dort schon angeln warst, wieso kannst du dann keine Aussagen bezüglich Gesetze treffen? 
Das mit den Fahrrädern habe ich auch schon in etlichen Youtube Videoas geshen. Ich habe mir gedacht das ich einerseits mit Dropshot und andererseits mit Offsethaken ans Wasser gehe. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tip!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Ich bin Mitglied im Verein "HSV Willem Barendsz" und bekomme meinen Vispas jedes Jahr zugeschickt. Der Verein schickt meines Wissens nach keine Vispas an Nichtmitglieder aber Du kannst Dir in Amsterdam einen Vispas kaufen, das ist erstmal ein vorläufiger Vispas, ein Stück Pappe, dass Du mit Deinen Angaben befüllst und wenn Du dann das Papier nach Deinem Angelurlaub an die sportvisserijnederland schickst, dann erhälst Du nach kurzer Zeit den richtigen Vispas zugesandt. Du kannst den Vispas auch Online bestellen: https://www.vispas.nl/?lang=de-DE#https://www.vispas.nl/?lang=de-DE#


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Hallo 
Ich möchte mein neues Boot auch mal nach Amsterdam ausführen,dazu bräuchte ich auch noch Infos.
Gibt es dort Slipstellen die immer geöffnet sind und vielleicht noch kostenlos sind .
Oder welche Slipstelle nutzt ihr ?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Gibt es dort Slipstellen die immer geöffnet sind und vielleicht noch kostenlos sind .
> Oder welche Slipstelle nutzt ihr ?


Hallo, schau doch mal hier.|wavey:
Das sind bestimmt nicht alle.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: 1. mal in Amsterdam (zum fischen  )*

Top!
Danke#6


----------

